# Oakley flight deck vs Smith 4D mag



## AKShred (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello, looking to buy some new goggles and u have it narrowed down to the flight decks and the 4D mags. Anyone have any experience with either? Pros and cons, opinions? Both seem to be great goggles from everything I’ve read. Looking for best anti fog and also vision in whiteout conditions. What color lens for this? Thanks


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wife has flight decks, they’re really impressive. I use Smith Squad and they’re pretty good. I imagine the 4Dmag would be pretty tough to beat. What kind of helmet do you have?


----------



## AKShred (Oct 22, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Wife has flight decks, they’re really impressive. I use Smith Squad and they’re pretty good. I imagine the 4Dmag would be pretty tough to beat. What kind of helmet do you have?


currently no helmet 😳. That might be coming later on as well


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

AKShred said:


> currently no helmet 😳. That might be coming later on as well


Pick a helmet first for 2 reasons.

1. Wear a helmet, duh!
2. Not all helmet companies cater to all head shapes. Most helmets are best fitted with their own goggle brands. Don’t want that dorky goggle gap, for instance the Flight Decks do not fit will with my wife’s Pret helmet, but my Smith helmet fits seamless with my Squads.

You don’t want to end up shopping a helmet that doesn’t match your head shape because of how it fits with your goggles.


----------



## AKShred (Oct 22, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Pick a helmet first for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. Wear a helmet, duh!
> 2. Not all helmet companies cater to all head shapes. Most helmets are best fitted with their own goggle brands. Don’t want that dorky goggle gap, for instance the Flight Decks do not fit will with my wife’s Pret helmet, but my Smith helmet fits seamless with my Squads.
> ...


Makes sense. Will be looking for one of those too. Thx


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Been riding with the Oakley Flight Decks (with the Hi Pink Prizm lense) and, imo, they're the 
p e r f e c t goggles.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

I am also very happy with the flight decks. I have hi pink prizm and sapphire prizm lenses and the combination covers everything for me. My only complaint would be that it can sometimes be a bit tricky to switch lenses with frozen fingers on a windy mountain top. Usually doable but requires some loud cursing. In normal condition it pretty smooth and takes maybe 30 secs.

works well with my sweet protection helmet.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have the 4D Mags and love them so far. The fit great with my POC helmet.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have Flight Decks and Line Miners. I like the Line Miners better. Both are great but the Flight Decks seem to have more weird reflections due to the spherical shape, and stick out a bit further which makes it more prone to fogging from my breath if I'm wearing a balaclava.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Schoobang said:


> I am also very happy with the flight decks. I have hi pink prizm and sapphire prizm lenses and the combination covers everything for me. My only complaint would be that it can sometimes be a bit tricky to switch lenses with frozen fingers on a windy mountain top. Usually doable but requires some loud cursing. In normal condition it pretty smooth and takes maybe 30 secs.
> 
> works well with my sweet protection helmet.


Second this, including the cursing, lol. Have tried 5 different lens colors and ended up with those two being my favorites. 

Had Smith goggles too but lenses seemed not to be of the same quality. Oakley wins over Smith lenses


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Can’t comment on the 4d specifically but have the io mag and flight deck Xm. I think the difference between prism and chromapop is pretty minimal. I do prefer the mag lens release to the flight deck lens change method. Fogging is minimal and similar between the 2. While I think the overall quality of lens and materials is comparable I find I use my flight decks more often because of the aesthetics. If it were me I’d pick the ones you like best and have the lens change system you prefer (if it matters to you)


----------



## MuddyWater (Nov 18, 2012)

I have three lenses for my Flight Decks. Clear for night, Prizm black iridium for bluebird, and Prizm Rose for white out to mostly cloudy. I mostly ride Mt. Hood so the rose works 3/4 of my winter days. Practice the lens swap on the couch a few times and you'll love them.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

I had Oakley prizm goggles for a few years. Loved it!
Lost it coz I was using the new Oakley helmet and the back clip was pretty lose. (It’s the design, pretty bad clip but we’re here to talk about goggles)
Seems like the goggle fell out when I had it on top. ( yes, I now hate Oakley helmet. I wanted to post a video to show how flimsy the clip design was but I was busy )

Went to the shop to buy another Oakley prizm but ended up getting smith 4D. it was great in Hokkaido. Comes with two lens as well, so I could change for low light level lens. Even if the smith only had one lens I would still be happy with my purchase. I think it’s probably better than the Oakley prizm and cheaper too considering you’re getting two lens


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I have the Flight decks xl, Fall line xl, Line miner xl. all with different lenses. Because im way to lazy to swap lenses. But out 3 of them, the Flight Decks have the best field of view.


----------

